# Favorite Book?



## Stacy (Jan 26, 2008)

I just want to know what you're guys' favorite books are?!?

I've been in love with East of Eden, by John Steinbeck since the first page. 
Nothing compares!


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

Right now, I'm definitely loving a book called Blindness by Jose Saramago. It's Portuguese originally, but it's a wonderful dystopian novel. Definitely check it out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll take _Tuesdays With Morrie_ by Mitch Albom.
It really makes you appreciate what is important.
That being said, I'll also take that in a hard copy thanks!


----------



## Skyrish (Apr 7, 2008)

Cryptonomicon by Neal Stevenson. Funny and.... as with the best, may moral conundrums.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've read it a few times, but not recently -- _Good Times, Bad Times_ by James Kirkwood published in '83. Wish it was available on Kindle. (I hit the "Please tell the publisher" link.) I do have a yellowed mass market book some place. Have to dig it out.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my favorite author is Tamora Pierce, and I pretty much love all her books. But for individual favorites, I would have to say... there's so many to choose from...

1. Homeless Bird
2. The Blue Sword
3. The Linnets and the Valerians

I don't know any of the authors, and they're all older books. The Linnets and the Valerians could be very old, as I found it in a box in my grandmothers attic. These books are some of the collection that I've had for as long as I can remember, and I would never get rid of them.
And of course, no fantasy author can beat the likes of JRR Tolkien, or CS Lewis, etc.

Edit: So, it looks like the Linnets was written in 1962, and I'm pretty sure I have a first edition. Cool. It's a wonderful book, especially if you like a little witchcraft in your life.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have a single favorite, but here are a few at random that I read over, and over, and over......

Way Station by Clifford D. Simak
19 by Roger Hall
Don Camillo by Giovanni Gaureschi
The First Glencannon Omnibus by Guy Gilpatric (a cheat, since it has three books in one)
Nine Princes in Amber by Roger Zelazny
Levels of Knowing and Existence by Harry L. Weinberg (non-fiction)
The Black Mountain by Rex Stout
The Dog Who Wouldn't Be by Farley Mowat
The Time Masters by Wilson Tucker
Shackles by Bill Pronzini
The Chinese Orange Mystery by Ellery Queen
The Three Coffins by John Dickson Carr

Not one of which is an ebook. 

EDIT: I take it back-Shackles is now in a Kindle version.... I'm off to buy it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys sound so smart! I like Nancy Drew and Harry Potter! LOL

I guess for "smart" I could say* Catcher in the Rye* but I tried to re-read that not too long ago and couldn't get into it. I think it is an adolescent angst book, best read when you are going through adolescent angst.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have a single favorite, so here are my favorite books that I have read multiple times and keep:

1. The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald- Being rich isn't always enough.
2. Gone With the Wind -by Margaret Mitchell - Scarlett will survive, no matter what.
3. The Decline and Fall of Practically Everybody - by Will Cuppy - History made funny.
4. Auntie Mame - by Patrick Dennis - Always makes me laugh when I need a laugh.
5. Collected Works of Shakespeare - From tragedy to comedy always hits the right note
6. Ivanhoe - by Sir Walter Scott - The original historical romance.
7. The Prince -by Machiavelli - Political theory that is still used.

I have eclectic tastes as you can see.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (and the rest of the series as well) is amazing!!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have recently finish the "Temaraire" series by Naomi Novik. There are five of these books and when I reached the last one I read it slowly because I didn't want it to end. They are alternate history with dragons and very well done.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

There is one outstanding favorite, and one sadly that is not available on the Kindle. I've been reading "Gravity's Rainbow" since 1975 (Pynchon wrote it in '73, it won a National Book Award that was accepted by "Prof." Irwin Corey on Pynchon's behalf). So far, I've figured out that it has something to do with Nazi rockets, King Kong and conditioned response. I've worn out at least six paperbacks of this tome and may likely go through a couple more.

Pynchon won't publish for the Kindle, or ereaders in general.


By the way, he's also the author of one of the very, very few books I've encountered that was impossible for me to read or understand: "Mason & Dixon". I have this huge, phone-book thick editon in my bookshelf and it's never been opened past the first chapter.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Celeste: I'll check out "Blindness" if you'll check out "The Road" by Cormac Mccarthy. Misery nearly siezes up the pages, but there's a strong thread of hope that makes this a fascinting read.


----------



## SweetPea (Oct 27, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (and the rest of the series as well) is amazing!!


I'm reading *Voyager * now! A friend at work turned me on to the series about a month ago, and I've been reading them back to back. About done with *Voyager*, and *Drums of Autumn * is sitting on my night stand ready to go.

As for my personal favorite...too many to try to pick. I'm partial to historical fiction, young adult lit, and have my favorites series from childhood...I've got a collection of those childhood favorites waiting for my baby girl when she's ready (I refuse to acknowledge the possibility her reading tastes might be different). Only 7 months old, now...might have to start getting the Kindle editions for her!


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Nailing down a single, favorite book is extremely hard. I know I'm expected to say it's some dry, hundred-year-old tome that tickles my fancy (which is different than a Fancy Tickler--trust me on that), but if I go by repeat readings, my favorites are Time and Again by Jack Finney, and To Say Nothing of the Dog by Connie Willis. Yes, I'm partial to time-travel novels; and these two are, IMNSHO, the two best. Ever.

Favorite authors: Bernard Cornwell, Ray Bradbury, F. Paul Wilson, Dean Koontz.

You see, I read for sheer enjoyment. Not to get edumacated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I have many, many favorites. Here are a few:

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte (favorite since childhood)
All of the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett (think wonderful mixture of Douglas Adams and Monty Python) *also very sad note, announced this summer that he is suffering from Alzheimer's*
Harry Potter Series (have read and re-read on average about once every 6 mo.) *too bad I can't get Kindle version, my trades are in pitiful condition*
Am just now exploring Neil Gaiman and thrilled that he also LOVES his Kindle (see video on Amazon page)
Stephen King ('nuff said)
Anne Rice (ditto)
Amy Tan (double ditto)


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

If I had to pick just one then it would be The Stand. I like a lot of different genres, especially thrillers w/ detectives & such, time travel, historical fiction, horror. Not too big on the romance, though.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacy said:


> I just want to know what you're guys' favorite books are?!?
> 
> I've been in love with East of Eden, by John Steinbeck since the first page.
> Nothing compares!


Hi Stacy.
Wow! East of Eden is probably my all time favorite after a lifetime (69 years, so far) of reading. 
Hawaii, by James Mitchner, is also right up there for me. I've got EOE on my Kindle but Hawaii is not yet available.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (and the rest of the series as well) is amazing!!


*I have to agree Spritdancer! Her books are amazing and though they are intimidating because of their size, the pages seem to fly by  I am partway through the fourth book so far. I do hope she continues the series beyond the sixth book, not to mention the Lord John "spin off".*


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a huge question! I read voraceously and widely, and I suspect that I'm not alone in that here.

_The Time Traveler's Wife_, by Audrey Niffenegger ranks way up there since I first read it in 2004. Now if there were only an electronic version! (I already have the hard copy.) I read and re-read classics like _Red Badge of Courage_, by Stephen Crane; _Captains Couragous_, by Rudyard Kipling; _A Tale of Two Cities_, by Charles Dickens; _Jane Eyre_, by Charlotte Bronte; and _Pride and Prejudice_, by Jane Austen when I was in high school. Now I'm more likely to re-read books by Catherine Asaro, Richard Preston, or Gina Kolata. I'm currently in the middle of both the Honor Harrington (David Weber) and Temeraire (Naomi Novik) series.

I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jimi said:


> I could go on but I won't.


Oh, please do!

L


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Spiritdancer said:
> 
> 
> > Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (and the rest of the series as well) is amazing!!
> ...


She is working on the next book as we speak! She says hopefully it will come out Fall 2009, and also that it is not the last one.  And there are already several Lord John books too - Lord John and the Private Matter, Lord John and the Brotherhood of the Blade, and Lord John and the Hand of Devils.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a Children's Librarian, so I read a lot of Children's Fiction, (and Adult Nonfiction when I get the chance).

I love Harry Potter, the Narnia books, and Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain series.

I fell in love with James Herriot's books about 20 years ago. But my most recent favorite is _The Book Thief _by Markus Zusak. Of my favorites, the only one that's been kindled so far is _The Book Thief_. :'

Three of my most recent Kindle reads that I've enjoyed immensely are _The Last Days of St. Pierre_ by Ernest Zebrowski (about when the volcano Mt. Pelee blew up), _The Zen of Fish_ by by Trevor Corson, and _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Mary Ann Shaffer & Annie Barrows.

And now you know why I go by the username of Eclectic Reader.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiritdancer said:
> ...


*Wonderful!!! Thanks for the update Spiritdancer *


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Jimi said:
> 
> 
> > I could go on but I won't.
> ...


Leslie: Ah, you evil enabler you! I'd take you up on that if I weren't already so tired from finishing my Writing the Novel Proposal class. (Last day of 14 weeks!) Maybe tomorrow when I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

My Favorite is the  harry potter series, I have read most of them several time and I still read them from time to time.  To bad JK doesn't want them in ebook format or I get them for kindle

Jodi


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

quickfics said:


> You see, I read for sheer enjoyment. Not to get edumacated.


I'm with you, Quickie. When I was in college, I thought I hated reading because everytime I opened a textbook, I fell asleep within 10 minutes (I'm sure it had NOTHING to do with the fraternity keggers!) and the English professors always insisted that I had to look for the deeper meaning in everything I read. As I got older, I remembered how much fun I had reading Encyclopedia Brown, The Hardy Boys and my dad's Perry Mason books. My brother gave me an Agatha Christie book for my birthday one year and my love of the mystery genre was fully KINDLEd. I have been hooked on reading (for pleasure only) ever since. I have continued to broaden my stable of authors to the point that I have a library of over 800 mystery and action/adventure novels by 30 or 40 different authors. I couldn't choose one particular author as a favorite, much less one particular book. I have reread the Stephanie Plum series twice as well as the Kay Scarpetta and Archie McNally series. I love Spenser and Goldie Bear and Death on Demand and Mandy Dyer and Kinsey Milhone and Perry Mason and Nero Wolfe and James Bond and....well, a bunch of other ones, too. There are just too many to just single out one.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Spiritdancer said:
> 
> 
> > Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (and the rest of the series as well) is amazing!!
> ...


I have to tell this little story against myself! I worked in a bookstore and told my boss that I really didn't want to be responsible for the romance section since "I never read romances" and we were expected to be readers of our particular genre. Well, I picked up the Outlander at an airport and when I had finished it, went eagerly to the microfiche to see what else there was by this author. I was a bit taken aback to find her listed as a romance author! LOL Mind you, that may have changed since I first read this book...


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> and the English professors always insisted that I had to look for the deeper meaning in everything I read. As I got older, I remembered how much fun I had reading Encyclopedia Brown, The Hardy Boys and my dad's Perry Mason books.


I hear ya, Sandy. I loved reading as a child but totally turned off to reading in High School when I had to find "deeper meaning" in everything I read. I just wanted to read a good story for fun! lol

Somehow I drifted to Librarianship at the same time this was going on, and decided to become a Children's Librarian because *that * was a time I enjoyed reading. I got to enjoy "the old favorites" again as well as the great new things that were being published, and somehow found my way back to reading adult materials and finding enjoyment there, too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, loved the Harry Potter series.... They are the only books I have really re-read in the past several years....

Though I have been through the Lord of the Rings at least three times now. I have a beautifully illustrated hardcover, so I will have to deal with that instead of an e-book....


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Celeste: I'll check out "Blindness" if you'll check out "The Road" by Cormac Mccarthy. Misery nearly siezes up the pages, but there's a strong thread of hope that makes this a fascinting read.


Thanks, will do!
Have you checked out Blindness yet?


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I'm a Children's Librarian, so I read a lot of Children's Fiction, (and Adult Nonfiction when I get the chance).
> 
> I love Harry Potter, the Narnia books, and Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain series.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love James Harriot. I'm sure I've read all his stories. What a brilliant writer and such a vivid voice behind it all.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it ok that I don't have a favorite?  I just would not know how to pick one out of all that I love.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> sandypeach said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I drifted to Librarianship at the same time this was going on, and decided to become a Children's Librarian because *that * was a time I enjoyed reading. I got to enjoy "the old favorites" again as well as the great new things that were being published, and somehow found my way back to reading adult materials and finding enjoyment there, too.
> ...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

patrisha said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > *I have to agree Spritdancer! Her books are amazing and though they are intimidating because of their size, the pages seem to fly by  I am partway through the fourth book so far. I do hope she continues the series beyond the sixth book, not to mention the Lord John "spin off".*
> ...


*LOL patrisha...I came across Outlander in a funny way. I had picked it up not expecting a romance but more of a historical fiction book. A friend and I were at B & N and she had mentioned Outlander but couldn't remember it's title. When she was done describing it to me, I told her that I had bought the book the week before but for the life of me, I couldn't remember the title either. As it turns out, it was that very book and I also find that Diana Gabaldon is sometimes listed as Historical Romance as well. Never in my life would I have thought that I'd enjoy a "romance" book so much...lets not forget that we find out what men wore under their kilts ;-p*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[/quote]*..lets not forget that we find out what men wore under their kilts ;-p*
[/quote]

Their Dignity. 

Ann


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, tough question. It's really hard to pick an all time favorite. My LATEST favorite would be The Pillars of the Earth. Other all time favorites would include The Celestine Prophecy, Zen and the art of Motorcycle Maintenance, The Fountainhead, The Kite Runner.....so on, so on!! I've heard so much about Harry Potter, but I'll be honest - I still haven't read it. I'd read it in a heartbeat if I could get it on the kindle. I did 'inherit' the whole series, so I have it, but I got it after I already had the kindle!! Those things are HUGE!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> I have to tell this little story against myself! I worked in a bookstore and told my boss that I really didn't want to be responsible for the romance section since "I never read romances" and we were expected to be readers of our particular genre. Well, I picked up the Outlander at an airport and when I had finished it, went eagerly to the microfiche to see what else there was by this author. I was a bit taken aback to find her listed as a romance author! LOL Mind you, that may have changed since I first read this book...
> *LOL patrisha...I came across Outlander in a funny way. I had picked it up not expecting a romance but more of a historical fiction book. A friend and I were at B & N and she had mentioned Outlander but couldn't remember it's title. When she was done describing it to me, I told her that I had bought the book the week before but for the life of me, I couldn't remember the title either. As it turns out, it was that very book and I also find that Diana Gabaldon is sometimes listed as Historical Romance as well. Never in my life would I have thought that I'd enjoy a "romance" book so much...lets not forget that we find out what men wore under their kilts ;-p*


I read Outlander when it was first published in 1991(?) and DG was upset that they put it on the Romance shelves in the bookstores. I don't blame her. Back then, romance = bodice ripper and Outlander is way above that level. Not that I don't like bodice rippers, but that's a whole different genre.

Yes, Outlander is probably my favorite book. I read it at least once a year ... humor, suspense, action, history. The romance portion of the book I would define by the horse master's comments to Claire at Castle Leoch. In 50 years Laoghaire will still be a girl. What Jamie needs is a woman (Claire).

None of the series after that (originally intended to be five books, but now eight) lived up to Outlander's promise. For me, they went steadily downhill. That's why DG is not on my list of favorite authors.

My two favorite authors are Susan Howatch (Her historical fiction and Church of England series, but not the gothic mysteries) and J.K. Rowling.

Link to Outlander







:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I don't have a single favorite, but here are a few at random that I read over, and over, and over......
> 
> Way Station by Clifford D. Simak


You may be the first person I've encountered who prefers Way Station over City.  (I've lost track of how many times I've read City.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> ...Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain series.


I adored these books as a child and managed to re-collect the whole series in used paperback form a few years ago. (I'm 47 now.) Not only were they a treat to re-read, but I then turned LuckyRainbow onto them, and she loved them as well. Like most Americans, her only exposure to Alexander had been the terrible Disney movie, and she found the books a real treat. (I know she's read them through three times since I got them.)

While the writing style of the first three books is now a little simplistic and juvenile for them to still be called amongst my "favorites," Alexander's prose grew in maturity as his fans did (à la Rowling) and by the time he got to the series finale, The High King







, he had produced a book worthy of even the most sophisticated reader.

Along with A Wrinkle in Time, The Phantom Tollbooth, and Susan Cooper's series, _The Prydain Chronicles







_ are amongst my very favorite "classic" children's books.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> and by the time he got to the series finale, The High King
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cried when I came to the end of The High King--I didn't want the series to end! And this was when (gulp) I was in grad school and discovered the wonderful series as part of my Children's Literature course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a great series--I just klicked on all of them to be put on Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You may be the first person I've encountered who prefers Way Station over City.  (I've lost track of how many times I've read City.)


I think there are a number of us on the Simak mailing list who prefer it, but maybe only by 0.001%.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I think my favorite book is 'The Last Unicorn' by Peter S. Beagle. 

I also love Watership Down, The Neverending Story, The Chronicles of Narnia, To Kill a Mockingbird, His Dark Materials, Sherlock Holmes, The Bell Jar- Too many to name! If anyone hasn't read all the books/series I just listed I highly encourage them to check them out! I wish they were all available for Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There are too many to choose from... usually my fav is whatever book I am currently reading! I guess I could say that one of my most recent favorites is _Redeeming Love _ by Francine Rivers. This book was not one that I would have picked to read... it is not a mystery, or supernatural, or scary, or sci-fi, but is was one that my bookclub chose for a summer read about 2 years ago and I fell in love with this author. Rivers used to write romance novels and that is not my genre of choice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

snapcat said:


> I think my favorite book is 'The Last Unicorn' by Peter S. Beagle.
> 
> I also love Watership Down, The Neverending Story, The Chronicles of Narnia, To Kill a Mockingbird, His Dark Materials, Sherlock Holmes, The Bell Jar- Too many to name! If anyone hasn't read all the books/series I just listed I highly encourage them to check them out! I wish they were all available for Kindle


Thanks for the contributions. When I next buy a book, I'm going to browse the Kindleboards first!

The Chronicles of Narnia are available on Kindle, as are the complete Sherlock Home. The one below has been recommended by the Kindleboard readers as it has the original illustrations



















The Last Unicorn, To Kill a Mockingbird, Watership Down, The Neverending Story, His Dark Materials, and the Bell Jar are not available on Kindle. I've clicked on all of them, requesting them on Kindle. Here in the Book Corner, we encourage people to click through and request books not yet on Kindle on behalf of each other! I've provided live links to all of the books.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, now I can click, click, click!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for putting the request links up for those books, Betsy! I hope they make it to Kindle eventually.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My husband's favorite book is _Clifford the Big Red Dog_. At least that is what he always tells people when asked!










From Betsy: you can request that it be Kindlized! LOL!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I read Outlander when it was first published in 1991(?) and DG was upset that they put it on the Romance shelves in the bookstores. I don't blame her. Back then, romance = bodice ripper and Outlander is way above that level. Not that I don't like bodice rippers, but that's a whole different genre.
> 
> Yes, Outlander is probably my favorite book. I read it at least once a year ... humor, suspense, action, history. The romance portion of the book I would define by the horse master's comments to Claire at Castle Leoch. In 50 years Laoghaire will still be a girl. What Jamie needs is a woman (Claire).
> 
> ...


I thought there were only 6 books so far. The last one I read was _A Breath of Snow and Ashes_, with another book to come out in 09. Please don't tell me I have missed any. I *LOVE* the series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, you haven't missed any. Outlander was originally supposed to be 5 books. It's at 6 now with 2 more planned (the next one will be out Fall 2009).


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have to admit I am a big romance reader, but surprisingly none of my favorites are in that genre.
As a kid my all time favorite was A Wrinkle in Time.
Later it switched to Clan of the Cave Bear.
I also liked Ken Grimwood's Replay
and all 9 of Robin Hobb's Farseer/Liveship/Fool books


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just one? Can't do it.

1. Harry Potter Series (Goblet of Fire is my Favorite)..Not on Kindle
2. Outlander Series (Outlander is my Favorite)
3. Water for Elephants (AMAZING BOOK! Listen to the Audio version..TRUST ME!)
4. If Tomorrow Ever Comes by Sidney Sheldon..Not on Kindle
5. Dragonlance Chronicles..Not on Kindle
6. Imzadi (Star Trek)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> My husband's favorite book is _Clifford the Big Red Dog_. At least that is what he always tells people when asked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Betsy, but if Larry wants Clifford kindlized, he's gonna have to buy his own Kindle cause I ain't sharing!!


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

For me, it's always a tie between Pride and Prejudice and Jane Eyre.

Kat


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Kat said:


> For me, it's always a tie between Pride and Prejudice and Jane Eyre.
> 
> Kat


I love Jane Eyre! Do you like Wuthering Heights by Bronte?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kat said:


> For me, it's always a tie between Pride and Prejudice and Jane Eyre.
> 
> Kat


I was browsing through Amazon a little bit ago, and Jane Eyre just came out on Kindle for 80 cents. It's supposedly typeset just for Kindle.

They have a few classics listed that way, and I think they were all 80 cents.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't actually limit myself to a single favorite, but if there was one book that I've reread more than any other (and would LOVE to have on the Kindle to make it easier to continue to do so), it would be _The Mote in God's Eye_, by Niven and Pournelle. I've already read my original edition paperback (bought ages ago) that now it's just held together with rubber bands...!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not been a reader in past but since Kindle I read The Lucky One and liked the style of Nicholas Sparks.  My niece is bringing me her dead tree versions of many of his books.  Tradeoff is that she wants to read The Shack and Dreams From my father on my Kindle.  I will probably suffer separation anxiety over this deal.  She has loved Kindle for a year now and had not seen one until I stopped by her office and pulled it out of my purse.  She went into shock.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

No way can I limit it to one... here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin I loved Kite Runner and also A Thousand Splendid Suns. Hoping for a 3rd book.


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

Jen said:


> Wow, tough question. It's really hard to pick an all time favorite. My LATEST favorite would be The Pillars of the Earth. Other all time favorites would include The Celestine Prophecy, Zen and the art of Motorcycle Maintenance, The Fountainhead, The Kite Runner.....so on, so on!! I've heard so much about Harry Potter, but I'll be honest - I still haven't read it. I'd read it in a heartbeat if I could get it on the kindle. I did 'inherit' the whole series, so I have it, but I got it after I already had the kindle!! Those things are HUGE!!


I love The Celestine Prophecy! I read it when I was about 11. (Because the title was like my name - you can see I was picky about my books) I'm sure a lot of it went over my head, but I just loved it. I'll have to read it again. I also was so interested by The Fountainhead. The ideas are just so interesting, there was a lot I agreed with, but some places it went too far. I loved the story but sometimes I felt Ayn Rand used it too much as a vehicle for her beliefs. We weren't really open to make our own judgements because she would sometimes break the story to talk about the 'view' for a few pages. I loved the book anyway though.


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

The Breadwinner is another one of my favourite books. I haven't read The Kite Runner, but it sounds like it has similar themes. If someone has read both, please let me know!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

The Stand - Stephen King

I've forgotten how many times I have read that book! It was the first book I bought for Phoebe.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The Complete Sherlock Holmes


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You guys sound so smart! I like Nancy Drew and Harry Potter! LOL
> 
> L


My favorites are also old ones. Trixie Beldon. Kind of Nancy Drew-ish. I read them all when I was much younger, and I've been one-clicking them like crazy. My most favorite book is from when I was in junior high. I have absolutely no clue what the name is. It was about a boy that was on a pirate ship as a stow-away. That's about all I can remember about it, except that it was a really great book. Maybe one day I need to climb into my dad's attic and see if it's still in any of the boxes of my stuff.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

drenee said:


> My favorites are also old ones. Trixie Beldon. Kind of Nancy Drew-ish. I read them all when I was much younger, and I've been one-clicking them like crazy. My most favorite book is from when I was in junior high. I have absolutely no clue what the name is. It was about a boy that was on a pirate ship as a stow-away. That's about all I can remember about it, except that it was a really great book. Maybe one day I need to climb into my dad's attic and see if it's still in any of the boxes of my stuff.


I loved the Trixie Beldon books. I think I read all of them and then re-read my favorites for many years. I may have to read them again just for fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several Trixie B fans on Kindleboards, myself included.  Saved my books from when I was a kid when we emptied my parents' house.

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I named Sherlock Holmes and it is my favorite that I go back to regularly however I see others have posted multiples so I'd have to add runner ups of the Alfred Hitchcock and The Three Investigators series, a few books on Adolph Hitler that got me an A+ on a term paper in 8th grade from the toughest history teacher in the school and the Danny Dunn books among others.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I loved the Trixie Beldon books. I think I read all of them and then re-read my favorites for many years. I may have to read them again just for fun.


I have been clicking want this on kindle on Amazon on all of the T. Beldon books...Hope they listen.
debbie


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

There are so many and it changes from time to time but I think my favorite is The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Hard to pick because I've read so many good ones over the years but if I had to pick one that I've read numerous times it would have to be Johnny Tremain by Esther Forbes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I read that years ago, loved that book!!! (Johnny Tremain).

To Kill a Mockingbird...
Five Smooth Stones...

neither on Kindle.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should add that my favorite book of the moment is Outlander!!!  Book Klub!!! Yay!!!

Betsy


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a few

-_Gone with the Wind_, Margaret Mitchell
-_Tess of the d'Urbervilles_, Thomas Hardy
-_Emma_, Jane Austen
-_American Psycho_, Bret Easton Ellis
-_Helter Skelter_, Vincent Bugliosi
-_In Cold Blood_, Truman Capote

There are some more but those are the ones that came to me right off the bat.


----------

